# CWC SBS question



## Rmfn33 (May 23, 2020)

Hey everyone! I just picked up a pre owned CWC SBS Quartz Diver and was hoping to find out a few things about it here.

Here is what I know about the watch: I bought it second hand from a guy who said he bought from a surplus store and that guy bought it from a service man who purchased it on his own. 
The dial does have the circle T, meaning it should be tritium unless it's a re issue

There is no serial/date on the back of the watch which makes me think it's not a re issue as all the newer ones have that info, after doing a little research it looks like CWC in the late 90s made some non serialized unissued divers maybe it's from that batch?

the bezel is 60 click

the only thing making me think otherwise is when I received the watch yesterday and put some light on the fade the dial glows pretty strong that it seems like it shouldn't be tritium and it has lume on it. Which is why I'm confused

anyone have any ideas?

here is a link to images of the watch



http://imgur.com/RAsmddm


Thanks so much!


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Silvermans have been selling new, unissued watches for years to almost the same spec as the issued watches.

Yours has no issue date so not military issue. Even Silvermans 'Reissues' have a date on (that they were reissued).

They also added a 'T' to the dial for authenticity but used luminova on some watches.

Quote - ''Luminova markings (Tritium paint no longer used in production since early 2000s). ''


----------



## Rmfn33 (May 23, 2020)

eezy said:


> Silvermans have been selling new, unissued watches for years to almost the same spec as the issued watches.
> 
> Yours has no issue date so not military issue. Even Silvermans 'Reissues' have a date on (that they were reissued).
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the info!

I knew that Silvermans was selling "Reissues" with the T but were really Luminova markings.. but I thought they all had the date now.. maybe this one was made prior to them adding the date serial?

Not sure..

CWC actually just got back to me via Instagram which I'm surprised they answered me.. they said its most likely a late 90s model which I had assumed but didn't comment on the Bright Lume shot.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The good news is the watch is a CWC

The bad news is that it has not been issued but that's not unusual as most haven't been issued, the fact the serviceman bought it himself seems to verify this

I have one with exactly the same markings on the back.

It still might still be tritium paint, as the half-life of tritium is only 12 years or so you lume will only be about one-quarter as bright as when it was new, however when you shine strong light / UV / sunlight on the lume it will still fluoresce but will quickly fade


----------

